# How to stream Netflix with cell as hotspot?



## Flexsr

Hi Family, 

Anyone know of a wireless carrier and method that allows for unlimited data with the phone as the hotspot ? Most carriers seem to limit hotspot use to 10gigs and charge a fee to boot ... 

I Can not get internet service where I'm living. And I am limited to 30 channels on the tv. 

So I would love to be able to stream content (Netflix) to the tv using phone as hotspot with unlimited data available through the hotspot through like a roku. Possible?

What would be simplest and cheapest way to go about this? I have heard jailbreaking can allow you to tether/hotspot either for free or small fee. However, I still have a year of AppleCare left so would prefer not to try that (I know I'm being extra needy on this pos. I am sorryt) 

Thank you for reading my question 


Scott 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishscene

All carriers have some kind of limit to prevent abuse (and believe me, people really DO abuse), whether that's a data cap or they limit your bandwidth to the point that Netflix becomes unusable. 

Honestly, your best option might be to look for a wireless ISP. They can use hardware to beam a network connection dozens of miles/kilometers and even if no one services your area, they may be interested in expanding to your area. So I say give them a call and see what can be worked out.


----------



## texasbullet

There are some satellite companies who offer internet. You may want to check with Dish Network or Direct TV or a Satellite internet provider.


----------



## Triple6

I have seen business plans with 120GB caps. I would look at wireless service first though and then maybe satellite. But if you do find a cellular provider in your area with good speeds and a high cap then please don't use a phone for the hot spot. Get a separate SIM card and buy a dedicated mobile hot spot device like a Cradlepoint or something similar that is basically a router with an option to insert your SIM card, it'll be 100 time more reliable then using a your cell phone for this.


----------

